# proposal/contract forms



## boynature (Mar 22, 2006)

Can someone give me a idea where I can get proposal forms other than the generic type that might be more specialized for tree work? 

Thanks


----------



## doggonetrees (Mar 22, 2006)

Use microsoft excel and create your own- works down here for residential and municipalities. Contract proposals, billing invoice andestimate sheet with hourly rates posted. Did my estimates two to a sheet so I could give the client a copy and keep one for our record.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 22, 2006)

We use to buy our contracts,work orders, and statements from
www.nebs.com Very nice people to deal with, good prices and service.
Good Luck


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 23, 2006)

Steve-Maine said:


> We use to buy our contracts,work orders, and statements from
> www.nebs.com Very nice people to deal with, good prices and service.
> Good Luck


Ditto. We've stopped using their forms now that we print our own carbons, but they still are great for customized envelopes and window clings to indicate when we last changed the oil, etc.


----------



## ASD (Mar 23, 2006)

get quick books pro and make your own and keep track of everything at the same time


----------

